# Radeon 9550 TV-Out Problem



## free_radical (Jan 24, 2006)

hi there. i need some help with my ati radeon 9550xt vid card. i used to connect my pc to my sony tv via the s-video port on the card with no problem whatsoever. i am using an s-video to rca converter cable which came with the card to connect to the tv's video-in jack. lately i'm getting a blank display on the tv anytime i connect it to the pc. i've tried connecting to both the front panel and back panel video-in jacks but it still doesn't work. i've also tried using another s-video to rca adapter and connecting a high-quality rca cable, still no display. tried enabling the tv display thru the ati catalyst control panel but to no avail. i used to "extend my windows desktop..." to the tv and i just drag the video window there when i'm watching dvds, but now even the extended desktop wallpaper doesnt show. here are my specs: amd athlon xp 2400+, 1.0GB ddr400 ram, 128mb gecube ati radeon 9550xt platinum edition agp8x, 400w psu. i'm using ati drivers v.8.12, control panel v.6.14.10

thanks for any help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you making sure that your TV is on before you boot the PC?


----------



## free_radical (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks for your reply. i have tried it with the TV turned on before the PC boots and the TV turned on after the PC has booted and i'm already running windows. I was once able to get the POST on the TV screen but now its just a blank screen.


----------



## mixer (Feb 13, 2008)

HOW TO FORCE A TV DETECTION on every pc, and videocard

here is a video i found that show you how to do it easely

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1096325/how_to_force_a_tv_out_on_a_laptop_pc/


----------



## Frank Thynne (Oct 5, 2004)

The manual at http://www2.ati.com/manuals/Rade9500.pdf has a page showing that configurations involving a VGA monitor connected via a DVI-to-VGA to the DVI socket will not allow you to enable TV-out. To use TV-out you must connect your VGA monitor to the VGA socket. If you do that, you can even add a DVI device to the DVI socket, giving you three outputs - although at least two of them must then be cloned.

I was completely surprised by this diagnosis of a user's problem. He had not told me that he had, somewhat illogically, connected his single VGA monitor through an adapter and I discovered this only at a visit. With hindsight, I suppose that the VGA-through-DVI connection and the TV-out share some common circuitry which prevents them from being enabled together.


----------

